
Researchers shut down AI that invented its own language - hiby007
http://www.digitaljournal.com/tech-and-science/technology/a-step-closer-to-skynet-ai-invents-a-language-humans-can-t-read/article/498142
======
methodin
It's interesting to me to think if a bot could create it's own language it
wouldn't be a far stretch to create an undetectable language inside the
constructs of another. If those outputs are used for inputs to other systems
it'd be a clever way to propagate.

